# pictures of your pregnant mares please!



## Harriett (30 January 2010)

Just interested to see how my mare is doing, compared to some others?? ahe is just over 7 months, was wondering how big she should be at this point?
Will try and put some pictures on of her later.

thank you.


----------



## Enfys (30 January 2010)

Hi, 

This is the earliest mare I have due. She is 340 days at the end of March. Lives out.
15.2h, APHA, 9 year old. Second pregnancy.


----------



## TheresaW (30 January 2010)

This is Dolly last weekend. She was 240 days yesterday.


----------



## tikino (30 January 2010)

this is skye she is due in 41/2 months and is her second foal


----------



## Brenjack (30 January 2010)

My TB mare is approx 290 days and this was last week. She's due in March


----------



## digitalangel (30 January 2010)

my mare is 158 days ( just over 5 months ) 


this is her 6th or 7th foal.


----------



## cruiseline (31 January 2010)

This is my first mare due, she is 263 days in the photo, due date 15th April. This will be her 8th foal she is now aged 17 years.


----------



## Harriett (31 January 2010)

This is my mare just wanted to see how every1 elses was looking to know if she was doing ok??? 
she is due on the 14th may!


----------



## TheresaW (31 January 2010)

I think she looks fine!  Not that different to Dolly who is due on 9th May.


----------

